# Cooking without electricity



## Jezcruzen

How many ways can you cook without electricity? Since another thread brought up the specter of living without electricity, it caused me to think of cooking without it.

I have a woodstove, buts it not designed for cooking and I doubt it would work as well as I would like. I guess I could sit a stew pot on it and let it simmer all day, but meals might need to be prepared quicker than that.

I have a gas grill. I maintain three extra full 20lb cylinders for it. Does great if food needs to be grilled or roasted.

I have a Coleman two-burner camp stove that I converted over to use propane - either the bulk cylinders or the small portable ones.

I have another Coleman two-burner that is "stock" and uses Coleman fuel or unleaded gasoline.

I have several one-burner backpacking stoves that run on liquid fuel or propane.

I have a StoveTec emergency stove that burns wood scraps, twigs, or any similar material. Its basically a 2 gal bucket with an opening at the bottom, lined with ceramic, with a cast iron grate on top. Never used it... yet.

I made a solar oven out of an aluminized vehicle sun shade. I have cooked using it, even in cold weather. Does OK. Gets surprisingly hot, even in winter as long as it stays directly in the sun.

Finally, I have a fire ring in the backyard. A circle of mountain rocks, we sometimes build a campfire and just enjoy sitting around it. Using it to cook wouldn't be a problem as my old Boy Scout training would kick in.

Regardless, I will have some means of heating up the pork'n beans.


----------



## gypsysue

This is a great idea for a thread! Thanks, Jescruzen.

Our woodstove has a decent sized flat surface, so we do cook on it in the winter. We are lucky enough to also have a wood-burning cookstove with burners, griddle, and oven.

When we cook over a fire we lay a piece of sheet metal across rocks to set the pan(s) on so we don't have to clean soot off. 

Probably the most difficult thing for most people will be finding ways to bake things like bread and biscuits. Biscuits can be fried like eggs, flipped once to cook both sides. If you put a lid on the pan the biscuits cook through better.

A coleman camp oven can be set on woodstoves or on a piece of sheet metal over a fire, as well as over camp stoves. You can bake two loaves of bread at a time in them. Places like Wal-mart, Bass Pro, and Cabelas have the ovens, and it can be ordered off amazon and the Coleman website.

There's a whole array of backpacking stoves that can be put in a bug-out bag, and there are chemical packets that can be activated to heat food.

I, too, like my pork'n beans heated, even though they can be eaten out of the can!


----------



## Jezcruzen

Rubbing the bottom of you pans/pots with a bar of soap prior to using makes cleaning soot off easy.


----------



## gypsysue

Yes, it does. I've done that in years past. I guess another reason we set pans on a piece of sheet metal is 1) because we found a great piece the right size at the dump a few years ago!, and 2) we've been dumb about the pans we used and melted handles off a couple of them!  

But bar soap or even dish soap rubbed all over the outside does make the clean-up easier!


----------



## Sourdough

Eleven years ago I set up a Coleman "Guide Series" model 5428 camp stove in my they new 11" by 23' cabin. The intention was for it to be temporary, and replaced soon, as I did not expect it to last 6 months with heavy use. Eleven years later and it still works like new, after heavy daily use.

In the winter I also cook on top of the wood stove. These are crock'pot type meals that are on the woodstove for weeks, and I just add stuff to the pot when it gets low.


----------



## Emerald

A small "Dakota" fire pit works well for cooking. It is hard for me to describe but it is easy to search for. Also look on here for Paul weatons rocket stove/ rocket mass heater.. I so want to build one here but have strong opposition from the hubby about putting that much "dirt" in the house!:lolsmash:
Also to make cooking over open fire easier-build now a littler square(I used old chimney bricks) "fire ring" that your pot will be covering the whole top one side should be open and I just shovel hot coals from the main fire under the pot on the open side.. concentrates the heat under your pot.. of course mine is all dismantled right now as we are going to repair our fire pit(the old metal rings we have are rusting thru) and make it with cinder blocks... Or I would have posted a picture so that you understand- the whole set up looked like a big "key hole" with the fire ring the "O" part and the little square part of the key hole the cooking area..


----------



## gypsysue

Emerald, what a fantastic idea! Almost like dutch oven cooking but above ground and using 'whatever' pans (though I like using cast iron!)! 

Now to scavenge up some bricks!


----------



## Immolatus

I have the same quandry.
I want to stick with the simplest and easiest. A camp stove that burns wood. We have a pellet stove. In some ways I hate it, but it prevents me from storing/chopping wood, which I did as a kid and would be impractical given my location. It does not function without electricity, so it would be worthless in a SHTF situation.
I dont like the idea of storing large amounts of flammable/explosive materials in my house, so thats out.
Other than a wood burning camp stove, the only option I see is an alcohol stove for its practicality, but I still have the above problem. I just dont want to store a ton of alcohol on my premises. Not gonna happen.
My real problem is that if I am forced to use a wood burning stove of some kind, it would have to be outside, and visible to a lot of people. My only option would be the garage, provided I keep it well ventilated.


----------



## BillS

You can also use kerosene cooking stoves like this one:

Vent-free heaters and fireplaces, procom, Kozy World, Eskabe, Doulton and Berkefeld Water Filters, Big Berkey, Williams, Mr. Heater, Mr. Funnel, natural gas, LP, propane

I bought a couple of them. They arrived last week but I haven't tried them out yet. Kerosene is relatively cheap. You can get a 5 gallon can for less than $40.


----------



## tsrwivey

We have a gas stove in the house with at least 500 gal of gas. We have a woodburning stove (as soon as hubby finishes hooking it up). We have a propane grill with 3 20# bottles of propane. We have a gas oven/stove in the 5th wheel with 2 RV size bottles of gas. We have a 2-burner duel fuel Coleman stove & a Coleman tabletop grill that uses the bottles. We also have a Volcano stove.


----------



## JackDanielGarrett

Of all the items we all have, a grill is very useful. I use indirect heat, meaning, my charcoal is set to one side and I cook on the other. I make meatloaf, burgers, french fries and even pies on the "ole grill" out back. Indirect heat turns you grill to an oven and you are able to cook anything. 
My #1 fav is my Safari Chef by cadac. It does like 7 things, and goes with me on every outing. Propane and travels in a shoulder bag.
I brought this up once and it turned into a discussion on exploding rocks. Which is a real threat, I am not belittling it. Like you gypsysue I also have a sheet of metal the goes on a suspended grill and I can griddle whatever needs "griddling'". I hang chickens with re-bar wire beside the fire and bake them for around 2 hours, Moist every time. 
Last, and another favorite is the gold old pie iron, do not underestimate those. Again if you can cook it, you probably can cook it on a pie iron.
I have a few others, this is just some I use the most.
Jack


----------



## Ur5hittingMe

Oh yes, I have to agree, love pie irons. Palmers is the best, I believe. We like to cook over wood outside in our fire ring. But what I would really love to build is an outside wood oven. Has anyone ever built these or have one? I dont want one of those big $$ ones, unless you want to give it to me. Mother Earth had some plans for one for under $300.
btw: this post is from the better half of the family


----------



## JackDanielGarrett

Ur5hittingme, the funny thing about the lowly pie iron is you can cook eggs, cornbread, steaks and even lemon chiffon pie in one...
I made a fire pit, I call it it, with stones on the back side to reflect the heat forward. Metal fence post for the up-rights and a pipe for the top cross piece. Chains hang my pots, grills and meat..lol
Jack


----------



## Emerald

Ur5hittingMe said:


> Oh yes, I have to agree, love pie irons. Palmers is the best, I believe. We like to cook over wood outside in our fire ring. But what I would really love to build is an outside wood oven. Has anyone ever built these or have one? I dont want one of those big $$ ones, unless you want to give it to me. Mother Earth had some plans for one for under $300.
> btw: this post is from the better half of the family


Hey!! Better Half==you need to make your own account so we can all gossip! lol:wave:
I have an out door wood oven-sure it does need another insulation layer but man it makes a pizza to die for! lol.

















It works great as just a pizza oven right now as you keep a small fire/live coals in it while cooking but if I ever get the thicker insulating layer on and a decent door made it will hold heat for many hours and I can bake more than two loaves of bread at a time and also be able to put a couple of my cast iron dutch ovens in there overnight with beans or even stew in them to slow cook. it is a whole process to learn how to cook in the outdoor oven-it starts out really hot-good for pita bread and pizzas and as it slowly starts to cool you bake bread and then slow roasting of meats etc... there have been times where after the pizzas were done and ate and a couple loaves of bread baked I closed it as is and decided to see how hot it would be the next day-not hot enuf to cook anything but warmer than you want put your hands on..


----------



## Jezcruzen

Emerald, that is AWESOME! Got the plans?


----------



## ZoomZoom

Emerald - You said you're building your fire rings out of cinder blocks. Have you had a problem with them drying out and breaking? A friend had the same setup but had decent size fires in it. In a matter of a couple years, all the blocks had broken apart.

On the pie irons, I wasn't familiar with Palmer's. I did a search and it says they use a non-stick surface. Are the irons made of aluminum? Personally, I like the Rome cast iron models.

For a propane stove/oven, I have a Camp Chef product. Haven't used it a lot (yet), but so far, it's worked flawlessly.
Amazon.com: Camp Chef Camping Outdoor Oven with 2 Burner Camping Stove: Kitchen & Dining

My new best friend for canning is a triple burner stove (with removable skillet). Each burner is like a turkey cooker. Would work very nicely when cooking for a group.
Amazon.com: Camp Chef Expedition 3X Triple Burner Stove: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Emerald

Jezcruzen said:


> Emerald, that is AWESOME! Got the plans?


I first saw this in Mother Earth News and went to the library and borrowed the book that the article was about.. How to build an Earth Oven by kiko Denzer... hubby and I read it, then we bought the book and he got me the fire bricks for Mother's day- a whole year later I finally had enuf cinder blocks and clay to make the darn thing... and here a year later I still have to put the second layer on... I think I have enuf clay(which is harder to find when you really want it lol) but I am saving up enuf cash to pick up a bag of perlite instead of straw... I used to use perlite at the greenhouse I worked at and it is super lite but will have great insulating properties in the final layer. They even suggest using it in the book...
If I find the time I'll try to put up the pictures that I took while I was making it along with some of the basic instructions but it is worth a check out at the library... After making this I would love to get another pick up load of clay and make the rocket mass stove in the house.. 
I'm thinking on having the family over for pizza Labor day weekend as it is the weekend of our towns big celebration here. We always try to do something fun... and I'm gonna make a white cheese sauce and try the chicken/garden veggie pizza that a local pizzaria makes and we love but dang they charge $20 for!


----------



## Shadekat

Two additions to consider. First isn't the most efficient for long term / volume use, butane stoves. Cheap ($20 on amazon), easy to use/carry, very safe, and versatile. Fuel can be more expensive for larger quantities, but this I've found good to use in shorter term situations.

Other is a site I ran into that sadly i've yet to play with the stuff on there: rocketstoves.org :: free local energy *


----------



## Jezcruzen

Thanks, Emerald. I'll look for the book.


----------



## Wolf1066

The pots and pans that I use for cooking over an open fire do not have the bottoms de-sooted - the blackening makes for better heat transference, which I think is important when cooking over something as susceptible to heat fluctuations from random air currents as an open fire. I clean off any soot that's easily removed so that it doesn't rub off on anything and clean out the insides but my camping pots and pans and my Army-surplus dixie all have a permanent black patina.

I go with "so long as the inside is clean and hygienic, it's clean enough".


----------



## Ur5hittingMe

Thanks for that tip Wolf1066, never thought of that.

Emerald, am I one of the family that is invited for pizza? 

bczoom, Palmers is a small company that makes pie irons and pizzelle makers. One of the ebst if you ask me. They carry cast iron, cast aluminum, and aluminum. Around the edges are ridges that when you place the bread in it will pinch it all together so it wont be as messy. They also have round ones that look like a hot dog pie iron. They make the best tacos.

Still the better half! lol


----------



## jontwork

*StoveTec Products*

You guys might want to check out two items at this site.
One for cooking and one for safe water.

StoveTec Product Update

It takes a little work to wander around the site but, worth it, I think.
Regards,


----------



## kyhoti

We have a propane grill with side burner and two 20# tanks, a Coleman Duel-fuel single burner with about 12 gal of fuel, a SunStar butane stove, various alcohol camping stoves, a no-name folding metal "twig stove", plenty of empty cans for hobo stoves and a mortarless brick fire-ring. Note to any who use soap to protect pots from soot: I learned the hard way not to get any soap IN the pot. That was a whole different kind of fire, y'all.


----------



## Emerald

I just saw the cinder block question-I plan on using some old chimney bricks that we have to make the whole pit. Still trying to get hubby to find a nice piece of metal sheeting from his shops recycle bin so that I can use my good cookware out there... I have quite few pieces of cast iron but I need somebody else to cart them puppies round for me... holy moley they are heavy.. and old... bought them from the neighbors (they were best friends with my folks and like my Aunt and Uncle) no one in their family wanted them I got them all for $20. They are so different than the stuff sold today.. very smooth on the inside.. some of the newer stuff not so smooth.


----------



## Emerald

georgewilldes said:


> I have a gas stove.It is easy to fire and help in making food.I paid the gas bill in the end of every month.It is available in twenty four hours.


Oh no! I think I may smell something a bit pink and porky!:spam:


----------



## Momturtle

Oh happy day, a subject dear to my heart. I love and collect small alternative cooking/heating things. One of my first was my Dad's old primus stove from the Korean war. We made soup during Hurricane Donna in Florida many years ago. My favorites are the kerosene stoves/ovens that heat and cook. Of course most of them are good for mostly stews, stir fry etc. For wood, the rocket stove is awesome - uses so little wood, with so little smoke (use dry sticks) and just the ticket for bringing something to a boil and using an insulated box to finish the cooking. Tried the pocket cooker - pain in the rump but will boil water. The butane stoves are cheap, can be used indoors and you can buy the butane by the case at some international grocery stores. The Origo alcohol stoves are amazing. We use the heater buddy to cook on and heat during the winter. We have made sure to have a way to produce alcohol for fuel and my stoves. Go to endoftimesreport.com to find excellent information on kerosene stoves/cookers/lamps etc. He sells hard to find wicks for the antique heaters as well. Cooking on kerosene is best done in well ventilated areas, like outside on a screened in porch. Of course, once you are out of kerosene . . . . .


----------



## Immolatus

Doesnt anyone else have an issue with storing all of these flammable/explosive materials? I wont do it, am I being paranoid?
I am looking for a good wood burning camp stove.
I just cant bring myself to rely on propane/butane/whatever, because of its dangerous properties, and its potential availablity if SHTF.


----------



## ZoomZoom

Immolatus said:


> Doesnt anyone else have an issue with storing all of these flammable/explosive materials?


Not me. Just give them the respect they're due.


----------



## Jezcruzen

Immolatus said:


> Doesnt anyone else have an issue with storing all of these flammable/explosive materials? I wont do it, am I being paranoid?
> I am looking for a good wood burning camp stove.
> I just cant bring myself to rely on propane/butane/whatever, because of its dangerous properties, and its potential availablity if SHTF.


Sometimes being paranoid is a good thing.

Bulk propane cylinders should never be stored inside the home. If a leak occurs, that 20 lbs of liquid propane can increase 700 times in volume as it converts to a gas it leaves the container. Flammable propane gas can fill a confined space ready for an ignition source. Store them outdoors.

Liquid fuels should be stored in proper safety containers outside the home as well. An outbuilding, shed, or similar structure works well.


----------



## gypsysue

I have one of these and love it:

http://www.amazon.com/Innovative-Products-Foldable-Pocket-Cooker/dp/B000HR95NO

It's a small folding "woodstove" that you set a pan on top of. You can burn sticks, pine cones, paper, anything flammable, in it. It heats water or food quickly. I used it a lot this spring in the desert of southern Nevada, burning bits of creosote bushes and other debris to keep my fire going.

It's a great little stove. I see it's out of stock at amazon, but there's another website, http://www.survivalresources.com that also sells it, and they're a very good company to deal with.

You can also search "pocket cooker" on google and find other sites that sell it.


----------



## mainstreetamerican

I am in the process of converting this old Sears air compressor in to a wood stove/space heater.









I plan on cutting a hole in the top and welding expanded steel grate inside to act as a shelf for my cast iron cookware. Then when done cooking put the lid back on and you have a space heater.


----------



## Momturtle

That little pocket cooker is a great little wood/trash fired camp stove. If you have a grill to put it under it can be even better. One of the reason I have so many different kinds of cookers/heaters with so many different fuels is that I always figured that if TSHF that the easier it will be for a bit in some ways, the easier it will be to deal with other events that arise. With butane/propane/alcohol (which keep forever as far as I can tell) there would be no woodsmoke to alert anyone to a fire. I store propane and such in a shed outback except for the one we use for our regular stove which is outside the house.


----------



## JackDanielGarrett

If you have a charcoal chimney you have a grill. Expanded metal on top with a few chucks of hot charcoal, you can grill anything. Cooking without electricity is as easy as you want to make it. Like everyone else, I have too much stuff.... Lets get basic, a fire with a wire holding a chunk of meat hanging down and your eating, whether it is a chunka Spam or a squirrel out of the yard, you can cook. Potatoes in the coals are ok...really. Bread dough laid on hot coals...you have bread. I cook meatloaf on the grill, pies too. To me and there is nothing you cant bake from that ole grill in the back yard. Pizza, mac n cheese and dressing, all can be put on a grill or in a fire.
Ya know a stick and some meat ...I call 'em cave man kabobs.


----------



## siletz

Cast iron dutch ovens are a great way to cook just about anything. If you get one with the feet on it, you can put it on some coals. Put more coals on top, and you can cook anything you'd cook in an oven.


----------



## Meerkat

Colean stove, gas grill has a side burner also.

I'd think for some things like noodles or pasta you could put in glass sun tea pitcher and leave in the sun for a couple days?:dunno: .Never tried it but it works for tea.


----------



## Emerald

Meerkat said:


> Colean stove, gas grill has a side burner also.
> 
> I'd think for some things like noodles or pasta you could put in glass sun tea pitcher and leave in the sun for a couple days?:dunno: .Never tried it but it works for tea.


I think you should try that! 

Do you want to know what will probably happen tho?


----------



## Meerkat

Emerald said:


> I think you should try that!
> 
> Do you want to know what will probably happen tho?


 Yes,tell me.


----------



## Emerald

Meerkat said:


> Yes,tell me.


Just putting it in the sun(even in Florida) will make a nasty soupy goop that will start to ferment after about 8 hours... in just hot water the pasta will dissolve.
Now if you really want to cook pasta in the sun.. line an insulated box(like double cardboard with newspaper in between the boxes) with tin foil and put a glass top on it with glass jar of water inside-situate it in the sun so that it gets full sun.. once the water starts to really steam then add pasta. I think that there are a few folks on here that use solar cookers and can really tell ya how to do it. I have only done it once for girl scouts. it does work on a sunny day. They get fancy with the solar cookers too.. some like like shiny satellite dishes.


----------



## Meerkat

Emerald said:


> Just putting it in the sun(even in Florida) will make a nasty soupy goop that will start to ferment after about 8 hours... in just hot water the pasta will dissolve.
> Now if you really want to cook pasta in the sun.. line an insulated box(like double cardboard with newspaper in between the boxes) with tin foil and put a glass top on it with glass jar of water inside-situate it in the sun so that it gets full sun.. once the water starts to really steam then add pasta. I think that there are a few folks on here that use solar cookers and can really tell ya how to do it. I have only done it once for girl scouts. it does work on a sunny day. They get fancy with the solar cookers too.. some like like shiny satellite dishes.


 LOL,thanks for the other solar way to ook pastas.:wave:Wonder if it would work with rice too?


----------



## Emerald

Meerkat said:


> LOL,thanks for the other solar way to ook pastas.:wave:Wonder if it would work with rice too?


I'd bet it would work better with rice as how I make rice is to bring rice and water to a boil and simmer for only about 5 minutes-lid tightly and take off heat and let sit for about 20 minutes.. (I tend to make a sticky rice tho as I like the "Asian" type rice that clumps together.. stays on the chopsticks better lol)
I would say put the rice/water in the solar cooker, watch to see when it comes to a nice simmer wait about 5 to 10 minutes and then take out and bundle in thick, thick towels(or another double insulated box) and then set the timer(or watch the sun) for about 20 minutes and you should be set.

It dawned on me that I kinda sound like a big Know it all! I don't mean to be,,, I just grew up in a family that encouraged my "what if we did"'s with "well try it" and I have been that way all my life.. So I have done a bunch of really odd things and learned some odd lessons. Most of the time my little "light bulb" moments turn out pretty good.. but there are those here and there moments that are just disasters.. lol I prefer to call them "learning moments"!!:2thumb:


----------



## BillS

Immolatus said:


> Doesnt anyone else have an issue with storing all of these flammable/explosive materials? I wont do it, am I being paranoid?
> I am looking for a good wood burning camp stove.
> I just cant bring myself to rely on propane/butane/whatever, because of its dangerous properties, and its potential availablity if SHTF.


I don't like the idea either but I don't like the alternatives either. I plan on storing it in the garage but after it hits the fan I'll have to carry it all down the basement.

I don't want to burn wood because I don't want to advertise to the world that I have heat and other things as well. I'll be buying kerosene heaters and kerosene soon. I bought a couple of kerosene stoves but I'll probably buy a coleman stove with coleman fuel soon.


----------



## BridenSolutions

I've recently begun using a Volcano stove for some cooking testing in the backyard, and I've been pleasantly suprised by its fuel efficiency. You can cook a full meal (steak, potatoes, and hot dogs) with only a foot long piece of 2 x 4. 

We carry a solar oven as well in our store, and though I haven't personally tried it yet, I'm very interested to do such and see how it goes. Seems to me like regulating the heat would be the biggest concern. Has anyone bought and used a solar oven? If so, what results have you had?


----------



## tugboats

We are learning more each day on how wonderful a Dutch Oven can be. We have baked breads, single pastry cakes, semi-pies(crust turns out less than perfect) and all manner of meals. We store several 50 pound bags of charcoal in the garage and do not give it a concern.

A high quality Dutch Oven will outlast you, your children and your grand children. Practice with it now as much as you can. It is easy and fun to create unique foods. Our first attempts at baking bread were.........interesting. Edible but just barely. Experimentation with recipes and methods have paid great dividends. We enjoy it very much now.

The charcoal use is very low. The size of the oven determines how many coals are placed on the lid and how many are placed under the kettle, taking into consideration the item you wish to prepare.There is minimal fire hazard involved with the storage of charcoal. The shelf life of charcoal is almost forever. Just keep it dry.

There are many youtube sites that will teach you how to use a Dutch Oven. Watch a few of them and see how exotic you can get with one. We have several of the ovens in various sizes and usr them for a multitude of cooking tasks.


----------



## Jaspar

Coleman charc grill. 
Fire pit out by garden. 
Patio fire pit. 
A mini propane camp stove and several mini tanks. 

Need to create a grill/grate to cover fire pit. Or a spicket. Also need a kettle and tripod.


----------



## LincTex

BillS said:


> Kerosene is relatively cheap. You can get a 5 gallon can for less than $40.


That comes out to $8 a gallon, which is really NOT that cheap. That's a lot of money, and the fuel doesn't last that long when you use it a lot (like every day use). I think Coleman fuel (or rather the "Ozark Trail" brand) camping fuel is cheaper than $8 a gallon.



Emerald said:


> Oh no! I think I may smell something a bit pink and porky!:spam:


I think it is just because he is from Pakistan and meant to say "it is available 24 hours a day".



BridenSolutions said:


> I've recently begun using a Volcano stove for some cooking testing in the backyard, and I've been pleasantly suprised by its fuel efficiency. You can cook a full meal (steak, potatoes, and hot dogs) with only a foot long piece of 2 x 4.


For REAL?!?!?!? I am going to search this... that would be amazing to cook a meal with such a small amount of wood!


----------



## kejmack

Assuming that you will eventually run out of fuel for your camp stove, start practicing with cooking over wood. Get yourself a wood stove cook book. From experience, the trick to wood stove cooking is get the fire good and hot, let it settle to an even heat and THEN start cooking. Volcano stoves are also excellent.


----------



## JayJay

OOPs..not so fast---I have 10 gallons of coleman fuel stored---all bought @ $9 a gallon...then a few months ago, it went to $10, and for some reason, the camping season is beginning???, so I thought I could add to my supply??
It was $11 a gallon at Kmart---so no, I didn't buy.

I don't want to use any other fuel in my dual coleman cooker but have Amish and Mennonites here and will look into white gas...I read they buy by barrels.

And as stated here, there's always a hole in the ground, wood inserted, and with all the firestarter methods I have stored, light a fire.


----------



## lanahi

I think solar and the clay oven for baking that Emerald talks about (google "hornos") would cover most cooking outdoors. You can make your own charcoal with wood too if you want a charcoal fire. None of them cost money if you make them yourself.

The problem with outdoor cooking are the cooking smells that would travel the neighborhood unless you were far away from people. Even then, some wandering folks could come within range of the smells and give you trouble. You could boil water outside for "tea" or whatever and take it in to reconstitute dehydrated or freeze dried foods, but otherwise cooking outdoors may not be practical during a real food shortage.

If you have a wood cook stove or wood stove with a flat top, you can cook anything on it and even add an oven attachment to the pipe. That and cooking in the fireplace from a hanging pot. Otherwise, you have to store fuel of some kind. Kerosene is less dangerous to store than some other liquid fuels and doesn't degrade over time as much as many other fuels. 

Sooner or later you run out of fuel, so if you have sources of wood, that's better, IMO. That's what our ancestors did throughout the ages, after all...wood, coal, and peat, mostly.


----------



## elder

Someone today told me that a discarded satellite dish can be turned into a solar reflector by covering it with reflective mylar (as from potato chip bags). They can be used for cooking or to start a fire in less than a minute. Too late, I already tossed my old SkyAngel dish.


----------



## PrepN4Good

A couple of folks have mentioned butane stoves...the great thing about them (the one I have, at least) is they can be used indoors without any venting required, & the little cannisters of butane are small & compact. I love mine!


----------



## Emerald

gypsysue said:


> I have one of these and love it:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Innovative-Products-Foldable-Pocket-Cooker/dp/B000HR95NO
> 
> It's a small folding "woodstove" that you set a pan on top of. You can burn sticks, pine cones, paper, anything flammable, in it. It heats water or food quickly. I used it a lot this spring in the desert of southern Nevada, burning bits of creosote bushes and other debris to keep my fire going.
> 
> It's a great little stove. I see it's out of stock at amazon, but there's another website, http://www.survivalresources.com that also sells it, and they're a very good company to deal with.
> 
> You can also search "pocket cooker" on google and find other sites that sell it.


You know those leaves and shredded news paper hockey pucks that the one family on the doomsday preppers were making.. they would work great in a little fold up oven/stove like that.


----------



## Tank_Girl

This seems to be the very ticket and made with recycled items..

http://www.daubstuff.com/2011/02/09/44-gallon-drum-wood-stove-–-oven-sealed/


----------

